# anyone got pics of there frog tanks???



## Luke1 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey alL!my dads getting a Reptile licence so im putting all my reptiles onto his licence and gonna get a frog licence! just wanted to know if anyone has any pics of there set ups and if they know anyone breeding:

dainty green tree frogs - Litoria Gracilenta
green tree frogs - Litoria Caerulea
Blue Mountains tree frogs - Litoria Citropa
also if anyone nos what the rough going rate is for them can you let me know and can i keep all of them (each to there own tank) in 45 x 45 x 60 (LxWx H)...just incase your confused...and i keep roughly a pair in each of these tanks...maybe 3 for the dainty's!

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## MMAnne (Oct 3, 2008)

Green Tree Frog Setup 

Only a small setup as I am only keeping one 

Has a UV light hood, and heat pad underneath with a nice flat rock in his enclosure that he sits on when he's cold.


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 3, 2008)

MManne: thanks heaps! nice set up and frog!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

That unusual with having just 1 frog, never seen that before but good set up


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Luke,

You can get Dainties and Green Tree Frogs from the FATS Group if you are a member, they are one of the common frogs we get in our rescue program. Blue Mountains are hard to source, particularly in NSW but I have seen them for sale in South Australia and Victoria - but they sell out quick. I've attached photos of my new set ups for my L. peroni and L. rubella. I'm still settling plants in so I haven't planted them out fully yet. I'll try and find a photo of my caerulea set up. 

Aaron


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 3, 2008)

This tank houses our 5 gtf's. Has a bit more greenery in it now, was a bit bare intially. Plenty of room for them to jump around which I can watch for ages!!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow That's a great enclosure Mudimans! 
How high is it??


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks FROGGIESrCUTE. IT's around 2m high. If you look really closely you can just see my hubby standing behind it which gives you an idea of the scale (he is pretty short though!!) :lol:. He's very proud of his creation!!


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks heaps guys!!!

froggyboy: how much is it to join cause i was thinking about it (read through your website after searching through the forums...if i can't get the blue mountains i'll try get some eastern dwarfs, leaf greens or red eyes!

mudimans: thats sweet! i can picture it with alot more plants!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol i can see him lol


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> thanks heaps guys!!!
> 
> froggyboy: how much is it to join cause i was thinking about it (read through your website after searching through the forums...if i can't get the blue mountains i'll try get some eastern dwarfs, leaf greens or red eyes!


 
Hi Luke,

Off the top of my head it is $20 for a single membership (which includes our newsletter 'FrogCall'), or $30 (which is FrogCall + the journal Herpetofauna). Eastern Dwarfs are also frogs we get a fair bit of through the rescue program, the other common species is the White Lipped Tree Frog (_Litoria infrafrenata_). There are lots of people breeding red eyes recently so they shouldn't be hard to find. Leaf Green Tree Frogs can be hard to source- I'm not sure if anyone breeds them. 

Aaron


----------



## jaih (Oct 4, 2008)

Mudimans it looks great.


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 4, 2008)

froggyboy86 said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> Off the top of my head it is $20 for a single membership (which includes our newsletter 'FrogCall'), or $30 (which is FrogCall + the journal Herpetofauna). Eastern Dwarfs are also frogs we get a fair bit of through the rescue program, the other common species is the White Lipped Tree Frog (_Litoria infrafrenata_). There are lots of people breeding red eyes recently so they shouldn't be hard to find. Leaf Green Tree Frogs can be hard to source- I'm not sure if anyone breeds them.
> 
> Aaron


 
Hey Aaron
i think i'll just pa the extra 10 bucks!!!!
so were the meetings every month on the first friday????
i suppose you guys get alot then! i remember going to my local fruit shop and they said they only ever get them dead if anything at all 
i have down as deffinate buys or what ever you wanna call it...

Green tree Frogs
Dainty green tree frogs

the ones im trying to work out that would be better would be

Perons tree frogs
white lipped tree frogs
Red eye green tree frogs

just a question...with green tree frogs...would they be able (a pair) to be housed in an exo terra frog tank thing that measures 60 H 45 W 45 D....cause if they can i was leaning towards getting 3 of those tanks and have a pair of GTFs, 4 Daintys, 2-3 red eyes or perons....

what do you reckon? are any of those species harder then the other to keep...i know the white lips are pretty hard but yea...got any info availiable?!?!? 

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Luke,

The meetings are normally the first Friday of every second (or even) month however this months meeting will be held on the second Friday (10th October) because of another event being held at Sydney Olympic Park. There used to be a lot more frogs coming through and a lot more fatalities but fruit packers in Queensland are improving their methods to reduce the number of frogs coming down and the chances of injuries. 

The tank you have specified I don't think is big enough for a pair of GTF's, they can grow fairly big (some of my frogs are around the 10cm mark) but it would be fine for Dainties, Red Eyes, Peron's etc. With Dainties and Red Eyes you would probably need to heat their tank because they come from warmer climates and get stressed when it is cold. White Lips are not that difficult but definately do require heat and they can get very big (I think they are the largest tree frog in the world). Peron's dont need heating, they are quite tame and adjust well to captivity. Dainties can be a bit boring, like colourful fridge magnets but in warmer months and when the tank is wet they become very active. Green Tree Frogs are probably the best species suited for captivity but they do like to explore and need large tanks (I actually need to upgrade my tank because my frogs have outgrown it!). 

In terms of price I think adult Eastern Dwarfs, Dainties and Perons are probably around the $20-$30 mark. Red Eyes are a bit more expensive and I've seen adults retailing for up to $60 each. Adult Green Tree Frogs and Whitelips can go between $40-$80. But juvenile frogs are cheaper but can be more work and you may lose a few along the way.

Hope that helps,

Aaron


----------



## mattdadrma (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey, this is my new tank. GTF's grew out of the old one which was only 30cm square exo terra tank.

This new one is 45x45x60 and looks easily large enough for me for 2 frogs. Its kinda bare at the moment tho, need to get some more greenery


----------



## unique_creatures (Oct 4, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## bump73 (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep my green tree frogs in an exoterra enclosure which are great as the bottom can be fillled with water. I added a barrier so only about 1/3 of the bottom has water and the rest is peat moss. Has changed a bit since this pic, i got rid of the background as the woodies and crickets kept hiding behind it....

One problem i have with the exoterra enclosures is the mesh top is really abrassive which has led to one of my frogs developing a grazed nose from jumping against it. I'm going to try and find a softer mesh and redo the top to prevent this happening..

Ben


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice Froggies and enclosures guys.Keep up the awesome work.I would do anything to have a pet frog, i was wondering do they croak at night in their tanks?


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Nikki. Ours don't croak at all, so I think the ones we have at the moment must all be female!
And bump73, we had the same problem with our frogs and the abrassive mesh top, we ended up fitting some fly wire underneath it and that seemed to be enough to do the trick-they never hurt themselves again.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for your reply Mudimans! 
Thats good =)


----------



## mattdadrma (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Nikki, one of ours croaks very loudly and wakes me up at night. Luckily I get back to sleep easily most times.

Bump73, thats exactly the reason I got a new tank for our frogs. Both of their noses were injured for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah , thank you also matt =)


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is my 2ft custom, complete with waterfall and pond, fake rock ledge, and sandstone rocks,
cheers,
Jake


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 28, 2011)

one of my old Gtf juvie tanks......


----------

